# U.P. of Michigan



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Winter is still here, we have a Winter Storm Watch for 9 pm. 7"to9" tonight and another 4 to 6" Monday. 
This is after 3 days with highs in the 40's and dropping the snow pack over 12".

253" total
24" on the ground


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Now they are saying a foot of heavy wet stuff. It wouldn't be so bad if the ground was still froze. I have a couple parking lots that are each a couple acres of gravel. I took a ride thru today and sunk in 2 inches.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I got a 1000' gravel driveway that I was grading yesterday. Snow and wind just starting this moring, it is going to be a real pita to plow. Alot of dirt is going to move in the next few days.


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

yooper.mi said:


> Winter is still here, we have a Winter Storm Watch for 9 pm. 7"to9" tonight and another 4 to 6" Monday.
> This is after 3 days with highs in the 40's and dropping the snow pack over 12".
> 
> 253" total
> 24" on the ground


You guys can have it, there saying 1-3 down here.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Heavy wet snow falling at better then an 1" /hr.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

12"+ heavy wet snow and now the wind kicked up to 35 mph with 45 mph gusts. Can't see the plow in front of the truck.It's like trying to plow in a car wash, water running down the side and back wndows no idea where I was on the driveway. I parked the plow truck and will wait till this quits. County roads are barely passable with 4x4 another 4" will close many sections of road.
This sure reminds me of years gone by when storms like this lasted days and there were many in the season. 
Hope you guys are doing alright with this one.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Storm warnings all day and so far all we got is an inch of frozen slush. They got a foot 30 miles north of here. It looks like all that we will be doing here in the morning is salting. The wind here is nasty. Right now there is a Coast Guard helicopter searching out in Little Bay de Noc for 3 ice fisherman who are floating away on an ice floe that was pushed out by the wind.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

yooper.mi said:


> Winter is still here, we have a Winter Storm Watch for 9 pm. 7"to9" tonight and another 4 to 6" Monday.
> This is after 3 days with highs in the 40's and dropping the snow pack over 12".
> 
> 253" total
> 24" on the ground


 Well it started 8 am Monday by 4 pm State and County snow plows were pulled off the roads. Heavy wet snow stopped by 8 pm with high winds and a total snow fall of 32" by 6 am Tuesday. County road was closed with 4x4 pickups unable to get thru. Some one tried to plow their way thru but had to backup a half mile to be able to turn around and go back. We didn't get the County Rd opened to 3 pm tuesday, one lane at that. Worse storm since 95 or longer.
It took twice as long to do the driveways, this just to be passable. Very difficult as we had 3 to 5" of mud from the warm weather just before the storm. I kind of knew we would pay for the warm days.

as of 3/15/06
287.5" ....total 
43".........on the ground


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

*hey Yooper*

We only got an inch down here. Kinda feel like the black sheep of the family compared to the rest of the UP.
I've been watching this thread waiting for you to check back in. Figured it would take a few days for you to get it all cleaned up. It must have been fun on top of all the mud!
I have a friend who just moved up to Baraga in February for a job at Terex.
His wife is from somewhere down-state and hates snow. As we were loading their U-haul, she asked if they get much snow up where they are moving. He looked at me over her shoulder like "shut up dude". I figure she probably won't come out of their house till June.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

snatchal said:


> We only got an inch down here. Kinda feel like the black sheep of the family compared to the rest of the UP.
> I've been watching this thread waiting for you to check back in. Figured it would take a few days for you to get it all cleaned up. It must have been fun on top of all the mud!
> I have a friend who just moved up to Baraga in February for a job at Terex.
> His wife is from somewhere down-state and hates snow. As we were loading their U-haul, she asked if they get much snow up where they are moving. He looked at me over her shoulder like "shut up dude". I figure she probably won't come out of their house till June.


 Baraga isn't bad they don't get 1/2 the snow we get 25 miles north of there but alot more then you guys get.
I got a mess of mud and snow , I used twice as much gas to open up 2/3 of the area. I just can't get into the rest because of the mud. I did get everyone open but can't clean up anything. It is just going to have to melt on its own. I hope this was St Patricks day storm which usually marks the end of heavy snow falls. We don't mind the 2-4 inchers now because there is no worry about stacking it, the sun is high enough now to melt most of what comes down.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Ground is white this morning and 24 degrees,windy. Total for the year is 296", might break 300" yet.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

no snow in bark river


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Couple inches heavy wet snow.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Must have 1" of RAIN this morning. More brown than white right now.


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Hope You Get It*

I am south of dertoit and we still are getting o....Looking at doppler looks like all rain for you up there...:crying:


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I was just in Iron Mountain a little north of home and they are just getting rain same as here. :crying: Need snow, those guys in Colorado are hoggin it all.


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

*snow*

not even lake effect here in t.c.
i,am GOING BROKE:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## S & A Landscaping & Plo (Dec 2, 2006)

*Lake*

The only lake I have is in the back yard from all the rain we been getting..I am so sick of this...The only thing I have to say about plowing it make winter go by faster because I want it to snow and it don't..I can remember when I did not plow winter was so long now it goes by so fast the the next thing you know your out cutting again...


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Is there anything over in Ontanogon or Silver City. We have property up there, and I almost want to make the 10hour drive if it means I can play in the snow....

Any snow over there?


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

6 inches of snow! First plowable snow of 2007. We have a snow warning for another 4-8 inches by 11pm.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Snow Advisory since 10:00 am, about 2" so far. Advisory good till 10:00 pm Sunday. I might get a plow out of it.


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

*Grand Rapids snow fall*

Anyone have any knowledge of the rates in G.R. Mi? I heard it may get about 4 inches 2nite?


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

3-4 inches 1-31-07 barely enough to plow for the second time in Jan. Snow by noon today about 4 inches with a Severe Weather Alert for tonight and Friday night. Winter has finally found us.


----------



## oldschoo (Jan 12, 2007)

yooper.mi;363262 said:


> 3-4 inches 1-31-07 barely enough to plow for the second time in Jan. Snow by noon today about 4 inches with a Severe Weather Alert for tonight and Friday night. Winter has finally found us.


Really? So does this weather alert mean that it is supposed to snow 3-4 more inches tonight I wonder?


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

12" or more of heavy wet snow packed by winds up to 50 mph. You can walk on the four foot drifts. Worst wind in 23 years, it was a interesting Thurs. night and a very long Fri. Got the driveways opened. Now the job of cleanup today as soon as the wind stops.
Wondering how the rest of you in the U.P. fared?


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Winter snow warning tues afternoon thru wed possible 10+inches.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Well from tues. to thurs afternoon we got over 24" on the yardstick. Also high winds, 50mph gusts, makes for interesting drifts. Most snow on the ground in about 6 wks. Plow was covered in an inch of ice (outside storage).
Snowmobiles filling up at local gas station for a last weekend.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Another 24"+ of snow thru Sat 8:00 pm. This is not funny any more.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Yooper, send some of that white gold down this way. I've had my plow on since tuesday and we've only had a dusting so far. 20 miles north has gotten over 2 feet so far.
2 weeks ago it was 77 degrees, now it's 18.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Come and get it. 4' since Tues and still coming down.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Woo-hoooo...we got a whopping 3" of fluff, just enough to plow. Seriously, I feel for ya Yooper. It's getting way too late in the year for anymore of this crap. Looks like they are getting hammered all along lake superior too.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Went out plowing yesterday. 4" heavy wet stuff. Hopefully this is the last snow of the year.
Marquette area got over 4 feet the first week of April. Have a good summer.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Just took the plow off, last storm 48"+. Hope this is the last plowable snow of the season.
Everyone have a good summer.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

About 3" by noon and now really starting to snow at 4 p.m. Looks like I'll have to put the plow on in the morning. Last year put it on Dec.1. JOY


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

send some snow down to escanaba for us please we dont have nothing


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

ljrce;439877 said:


> send some snow down to escanaba for us please we dont have nothing


.Hope you got some snow, I had my fun today.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Third day of plowing, 6 to 8 inches each day with 24" or more on the ground. Now we are supposed to get the first mid-west storm of the season. Its going to be an interesting weekend. Got to go play in the snow now. Luck to all.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Have plowed six days since 11/28/2007. Winter has come in like a lion.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Total snowfall so far 69.5". Local skihill opened yesterday and they have started grooming the snowmobile trails. Looks like another plow day. Holiday Cheers


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

yooper.mi;449552 said:


> Total snowfall so far 69.5". Local skihill opened yesterday and they have started grooming the snowmobile trails. Looks like another plow day. Holiday Cheers


Wow. And I thought we were getting dumped on. Gotta love that lake effect.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

As of last night 101.5" of snow and now we enter the snowy part of winter. Looks like a good chance of another 200" by the end of this season.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

250 inches of snow with 30" on the ground. It has been a rather easy winter with time for outdoor winter sports. But last year we got 54" snow the first week of April, I hope not this year.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

A new year and the same old stuff falling-194" and 35" on the ground.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

you suck send some down to the metro we snowmobile around here too you know!!!!!!!!


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Start of another year. 40 Inches in Dec so far, have a great year.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

yooper.mi;897228 said:


> Start of another year. 40 Inches in Dec so far, have a great year.


i havent seen 40 inches in 4 years put together


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

60" of snow with 20-24" on the ground. This has been a busy Dec so far.


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

I am a Yooper too. Wish we had that much here like last year.

Where about's are you up there? Have a TON of relatives in the Houghton, Hancock, Calumet, Laurium areas. My dad used to own a gas station on Pine St in Cal.

How about posting some YOOPER snow pics?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I've been snowmobiling in that town.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm in Dollar Bay area, kind of like the banana belt of Houghton County.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Well we got 105" before New Years. 200" should be hera by the first week in Feb. HAPPY NEW YEAR to all.


----------



## Bird21 (Sep 4, 2008)

How much have you gotten this week? I ride off trail around Twin Lakes and was looking to go this week if there was some deep pow.

Thanks


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

10"to12' of good snow as it has been cold. Twin Lakes more snow.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

130" of snow with 25" on the ground. Looks like snow is getting spread all over the country


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I haven,t plowed since jan 11 And now we have light showers and wind. This puts us 40" behind last year. Lots of time to snowmobile.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

It the start of a new seson , 6-8 tonight


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish....just a dusting here in Iron Mtn.


----------



## Daybreak (Oct 31, 2012)

Nothing much so far near Marquette, but I'll keep ya posted.

We are well overdue for a good winter.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

yooper.mi;1514120 said:


> It the start of a new seson , 6-8 tonight


Did you get that 6-8? Don't get me wrong, but I like my winters here in the south. Probably wont get our first push in until early December. Although, there's nothing like the U.P in the summer, we spent a week at Porcupine Mt's state park in July and took a day trip to Copper Harbor, nothing even close to the beauty of that down here. Have a great winter!!


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Just about 4-6 .Deer hunting staets tomorrow so this will melt, it seems its always brown for the first half of hunting


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Not much of a challenge but we had about 2" Finally!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Plowtoy;1515432 said:


> Did you get that 6-8? Don't get me wrong, but I like my winters here in the south. Probably wont get our first push in until early December. Although, there's nothing like the U.P in the summer, we spent a week at Porcupine Mt's state park in July and took a day trip to Copper Harbor, nothing even close to the beauty of that down here. Have a great winter!!


We went up there this year to ride for first time for a week Camp was Rice Lake We was on every trail up there on the map and on some wasnt on the map ones wasnt on the map was the fun ones I like the Cliff Mine area and Black Sand was the most fun
We even help out some bear hunters haul there bear out off Cliff Mine Funny part was the bear hunters was from Missouri about 1 hrs south on me

The first pic is looking out at Cooper habor

next 2 pic of the there Snow fall


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Second plow of the year with the last storm leaving the area last night. Freezing rain and wet snow makes for some interesting driving conditions.
Glad you enjoyed your time up here,pics are great.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

198" total for the season and 38" on the ground


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

My 2 older brothers have been snowmobiling UP there since 1981. My 1st year was 1995, been every year except the last 2. I love it up there, everyone is friendly. I did see a plaque somewhere that said you receive over 220 inches per year on average! I had a ton of pics that sadly died in a computer. Antlerart, I have that exact same pic, except with snow on the groundThumbs Up

I've always said, you folks are pretty tough up there dealing with all that snow!


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

And it starts with a bang.


----------



## upplowin (Aug 25, 2013)

yooper.mi;1677267 said:


> And it starts with a bang.


You get some snow on your end...I'm on the eastern end & we got about 8-10" on the level but got a little warm few days ago so it settled a lot..now back to freezin cold and its setting up nicely. I'm glad to see some more guys from the U.P. on the forum. I've been in business for a while now but still fairly new to the forum. Hope everyone has a good year plowin...


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

As of 12/16/2013 56" of snow And 44" on the ground


----------



## rrider12 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its creeping up there, last I checked we are at the 232 mark for year. After December I was really hoping we would give the the record a run. Darn polar vortex, heck maybe a 150 inch march .

DJ


----------



## rrider12 (Feb 8, 2014)

WC has 12 18 inches in the forecast a few more storms like that and we just might hit that record !


----------



## Northwind (Feb 15, 2014)

Up to 272.5" with 52" on the ground as of yesterday...


----------



## rrider12 (Feb 8, 2014)

2013-2014 Snowfall - 340.5" Lets see if we can give that number a run this year


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow hats off to you guys. That's an amazing amount of snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rrider12;1864005 said:


> 2013-2014 Snowfall - 340.5" Lets see if we can give that number a run this year


Keep it. Thumbs Up


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

There will be enough snow for everyone in the Great Lakes this season.


----------



## rrider12 (Feb 8, 2014)

I love it when the forecast is not for x inches but x feet have not see that for a few years now.


----------



## Colonel Monk (Feb 12, 2014)

I was living in Houghton winter of 95 I think.... I believe there was 372" of snow that year. Pretty much insano, and I've lived in Lake Tahoe as well. Difference is that it falls deep in Tahoe but then settles and melts, it didn't melt at all in the Yoop.

I can remember there still being alot of ice on Superior in end of May, and there was snow there up above Hancock (where they dump all the "removed" snow into july/august. Now that was a winter.

How many inches last year? 340? That's dang close to it.

We also had a month that winter it never got above 0 degrees F. Darn cold!

I've never been so impressed with snow removal, the equipment was ridiculous.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you have snow in the UP recently?
I saw a car with snow on it going through Milwaukee today, then realuized it had Michigan plates. I figured it must be a Yooper.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

We have 81 inches for the year. Got 6-10" the other day.


----------

